# EvenTT07 Saturday North East Cruise Updated



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

The plan is to meet at the Dalton Lodge on Saturday 30th June, the time will be confirmed later as will the route.

Updated.
Dalton Lodge 11am. 

Mav696
Yellow_TT


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Last year yellow , leg and co came across to me i know , M6 is a little out of the way but we had a good cruise down


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

mav696 said:


> Anybody interested in this?


Which day? Andy normally comes down on the Saturday... but will need someone to do a Sunday cruise, I guess :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep I will be sorting ut the Saturday would be nice if you could do the Sunday  unless you are coming down on the Saturday to make a top weekend of it


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Yep I will be sorting ut the Saturday would be nice if you could do the Sunday  unless you are coming down on the Saturday to make a top weekend of it


Looks like we have to "pie mod on the drive again" are you up for it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Yep I will be sorting ut the Saturday would be nice if you could do the Sunday  unless you are coming down on the Saturday to make a top weekend of it
> ...


As long as we get to eat them after


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are going to Waddington on the Saturday and then to the hotel afterwards.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> We are going to Waddington on the Saturday and then to the hotel afterwards.


Thers always one :wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

nutts said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody interested in this?
> ...


I don't know what day yet as the Girlfriend will be in Germany so I was tempted for the Saturday run


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Saturday run would interest me, booked in at the hotel


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> We are going to Waddington on the Saturday and then to the hotel afterwards.


I am going from Brandy Wharf in Lincolnshire, can go via Lincoln, if you haven't booked a hotel stay at Damon, mega food 

Sara


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As soon as it's decided whether this thread is for the Saturday or Sunday, I'll attached it to the master cruise thread.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

This will be the Saturday cruise meeting at the Dolton Lodge time still to be set 
Any one want to lead the Sunday cruise :?:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Anymore for this?


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

Maybe mate .
What time you setting off?(only its our girls birthdays)


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

monkgti said:


> Maybe mate .
> What time you setting off?(only its our girls birthdays)


Don't know yet but we are going on the Saturday and staying over ready for the meet on the Sunday.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any one else up for this :?:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Any one else up for this :?:


What route are you taking ? ,,, lets see if we can meet up somewhere


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

I am leaving from Lincoln will join up with you too


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Sara G said:


> I am leaving from Lincoln will join up with you too


Not a problem. Perhaps you can meet up with Wallsendmag first just so h doesn't get lost after buying sat navs that keep on going on the blink. :wink:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Get on M1 keep going :lol: stop when you get there


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Sara G said:


> Get on M1 keep going :lol: stop when you get there


I think he is going tobe in the Lincoln area that day though.


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Thats right he is going to the airshow and staying local, i am going over Saturday 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So I guess it is just me and Tim then :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

W are staying at the main hotel on the Saturday what time are you leaving ?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> W are staying at the main hotel on the Saturday what time are you leaving ?


Who are you asking Andrew? Me, Andy or Sarah :?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

So whats the plan then Andy? Are we going to have a little detour and call in at David G's house?


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

mav696 said:


> So whats the plan then Andy? Are we going to have a little detour and call in at David G's house?


That would make a very long detour for me, I only live ten miles away from DaveG but need to take the animals over to my parents in Lincolnshire. I will stay over here and go from here :?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Sara G said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > So whats the plan then Andy? Are we going to have a little detour and call in at David G's house?
> ...


Nothing is finalised yet Sara, no need for the sad face just yet.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Whats the plan then Andy?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What about meet at 11:00 at the Dolton Lodge looks like it will be just you and me mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> What about meet at 11:00 at the Dolton Lodge looks like it will be just you and me mate


Right Tim (mav696) is coming to mine for 10:30 if any one else is joining us we will go to The Dolton Lodge at 11:00 if there is still only the 2 of us then we will set off from mine at 10:30


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

No me too, I will meet you at Dalton Lodge at 11:00


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Sara G said:


> No me too, I will meet you at Dalton Lodge at 11:00


With my home made pies


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sara G said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> > No me too, I will meet you at Dalton Lodge at 11:00
> ...


See you at 11:00 Sara unless you want to come to mine for 10:30 if so I will pm you my address and post code if you have sat nav 
No pies on travel :wink:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

I am stopping for breakfast at the OK diner if you want to meet there Andy


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Sara G said:


> I am stopping for breakfast at the OK diner if you want to meet there Andy


You never know Andy! They might even do pies. MMmmmmmm!!!!!! [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

mav696 said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> > I am stopping for breakfast at the OK diner if you want to meet there Andy
> ...


What time were you planning on breakfast Sara?


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Tim

Due to the weather and work commitments. I am going to go from home, :? wanted an OK breakfas to set me up for the date.

Hopefully the M1 will be better than it has been

See you there



Not many more sleeps


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Sara G said:


> Tim
> 
> Due to the weather and work commitments. I am going to go from home, :? wanted an OK breakfas to set me up for the date.
> 
> ...


No probs, We'll see you at the AGM then


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

With my pies


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sara G said:


> With my pies


Ower pies see you there Sara


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> > With my pies
> ...


Of course  share and share alike


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Come on Tim I am waiting


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Come on Tim I am waiting


He's in the OK diner having pies for breakfast now I have put the idea in his head :lol:

Sara


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sara G said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Tim I am waiting
> ...


He had better bring me one  or two  or more


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Don't worry Andy my pie is safely packed :wink:

Sara


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sara G said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sara G said:
> ...


I knew you would not let the side down Sara


----------

